# Il se passe quoi sur l'iPad Air si je supprime mon compte ?



## ako1113 (30 Décembre 2013)

Si je supprime mon compte iTunes via ordi, il se passe quoi sur ma tablette ? Musiques, apps ?


----------



## Lauange (1 Janvier 2014)

rien tant que tu ne synchronise pas. Et bonjour quand même.


----------

